# Oil Blow out



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys
I finally have turboed my GA15de. After problem after problem, another one has emreged. When dirving hard, my engine starts to somke. The first time I encountered this problem, the dipstick pops out from it's place. The oil is new too. I've searched and searched. The best solution I found was to get a oil catch can. True??

Please help guys!!!

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi Guys
> I finally have turboed my GA15de. After problem after problem, another one has emreged. When dirving hard, my engine starts to somke. The first time I encountered this problem, the dipstick pops out from it's place. The oil is new too. I've searched and searched. The best solution I found was to get a oil catch can. True??
> 
> Please help guys!!!
> ...


You have a hose hooked up incorrectly. This means on of the valve cover hoses is hooked up tot he intercooler piping. This means you ar epressurizing the motor with boost when you make boost. This will blow the dip stick out and cause other problems. FInd the hose and run it to the turbo inlet instead of the intercooler piping.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh I see!!!:loser: 
So, I'll make a new hole in the turbo inlet and get a longer pipe then!!!
Is that why when I raise my engine from the throttle body oil comes out from the dipstick holder then!!!!!!!!
I'll do this tomorrow then!!

Thanks Wes.

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Oh I see!!!:loser:
> So, I'll make a new hole in the turbo inlet and get a longer pipe then!!!
> Is that why when I raise my engine from the throttle body oil comes out from the dipstick holder then!!!!!!!!
> I'll do this tomorrow then!!
> ...


Yes that is the reason. Stop pressurizing the crankcase. Fix it before you even drive the car!


----------

